# SSSHHH!! We might get white stuff!



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Dont say anything.....hold your breath...we might get that stuff thats white, and falls from the sky.  Here's the advisory.....

.A FAST MOVING...BUT INTENSE STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING SNOW TO THE
AREA THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT. A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW WILL BEGIN
EARLY THIS AFTERNOON IN LOCATIONS SOUTH OF HIGHWAY 34...BEFORE
CHANGING TO ALL SNOW AND SPREADING OVER THE REMAINDER OF THE AREA.
THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES LATE THIS AFTERNOON
AND TONIGHT...ESPECIALLY OVER EASTERN IOWA AND NORTHWEST ILLINOIS.
A NARROW BAND OF THUNDERSNOW IS POSSIBLE EARLY THIS
EVENING...WHICH MAY RESULT IN SNOWFALL GREATER THAN 5 INCHES. AS
THE LOCATION OF THIS BAND BECOMES BETTER DEFINED...A WINTER STORM
WARNING MAY BE ISSUED LATER TODAY. www.noaa.com


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

The advisory came out last night now they say 3-6 possible ,heavy snow by the lake and the Wisconsin line .what does snow look like again ?payup payup payup


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Don't count on it This really sucks! I need some payup real bad!

Let's try to keep this thread going instead of making a bunch of little threads... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30934&highlight=chicagoland+snow


----------

